# Furacão Pablo (#Atlântico AL18)



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 21:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 21:18)

Updated October 25, 2019 at 18:00 UTC

Tropical Storm PABLO
Located at 36.0°N, 32.7°W
Minimum Pressure: 990mb
Maximum Wind: 40kt
Recently renumbered from Invest 98L


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 21:34)




----------



## Orion (25 Out 2019 às 21:47)

> Given that Pablo is embedded within a large extratropical low, which itself is forecast to bring strong winds to the Azores, the Portuguese Institute for the Sea and Atmosphere (IPMA) has included the effects of this small cyclone in their products. Those products already account for the strong winds and high waves.





> FORECAST VALID 26/0600Z 35.3N 30.7W
> MAX WIND 45 KT...GUSTS 55 KT.
> 34 KT... 0NE 0SE 0SW 30NW.
> 
> ...








O vento é uma chatice mas a precipitação convectiva pode ser preocupante (mesmo de curta duração).


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 21:56)




----------



## fablept (25 Out 2019 às 22:26)

Mais um pouco e chegava aos Açores com um olho formado..





É mesmo minúsculo..


----------



## Afgdr (26 Out 2019 às 10:18)

O Pablo ainda é uma tempestade tropical com ventos máximos sustentados de 45 mph ≈ 72 km/h e rajadas até 58 mph ≈ 93 km/h.

Desloca-se para ESE a 15 km/h.



> *5:00 AM AST Sat Oct 26*
> Location: _35.3°N 30.3°W_
> Moving: _ESE at 9 mph_
> Min pressure: _990 mb_
> Max sustained: _45 mph_





*09h05 UTC*














Poderá intensificar-se ligeiramente durante as próximas horas, atingindo um pico de intensidade de 50 mph ≈ 80 km/h, antes de começar a perder as suas características tropicais.

O centro da TT Pablo deve passar por São Miguel durante o pico de intensidade, com *ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mph ≈ 80 km/h* e *rajadas até 63 mph ≈ 101 km/h*.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 26/0900Z 35.3N 30.3W 40 KT 45 MPH
> * 12H 26/1800Z 36.6N 27.1W 45 KT 50 MPH
> ...




*Rota prevista (NHC)
*
O trajeto previsto é ESE → E → NE/NNE.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Out 2019 às 11:13)

O campo de ventos com força de intensidade tropical do Pablo é pouco extenso.

Os ventos de intensidade de TT estendem-se num raio até 55 km do centro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2019 às 15:04)

Tropical Storm PABLO
As of 12:00 UTC Oct 26, 2019:

Location: 35.1°N 29.1°W
Maximum Winds: 45 kt Gusts: nan kt
Minimum Central Pressure: 989 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1005 mb
Radius of Circulation: 300 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 20 NM


----------



## Afgdr (26 Out 2019 às 16:11)

O Pablo intensificou-se ligeiramente - ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mph ≈ 80 km/h e rajadas até 63 mph ≈ 101 km/h.



> *11:00 AM AST Sat Oct 26*
> Location: _35.2°N 28.1°W_
> Moving: _E at 16 mph_
> Min pressure: _989 mb_
> Max sustained: _50 mph_




*14h50 UTC*








A previsão atual do NHC aponta para uma passagem mais a E em relação à rota anteriormente prevista.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2019 às 18:09)

O Pablo voltou a ter olho...


----------



## Afgdr (26 Out 2019 às 18:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O Pablo voltou a ter olho...



Parece que passará bem mais a leste do que o previsto. Ou estou enganado?


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2019 às 18:25)

Afgdr disse:


> Parece que passará bem mais a leste do que o previsto. Ou estou enganado?


Assim parece, mas está com direcção um bocado irregular...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2019 às 18:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2019 às 20:03)

Tropical Storm PABLO
As of 18:00 UTC Oct 26, 2019:

Location: 35.9°N 26.6°W
Maximum Winds: 50 kt Gusts: nan kt
Minimum Central Pressure: 987 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1008 mb
Radius of Circulation: 330 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 10 NM


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2019 às 20:09)




----------



## Afgdr (26 Out 2019 às 20:31)

*19h10 UTC
*
Apresenta um olho distinto.








Continuo a achar que deverá passar bem mais a E do trajeto previsto pelo NHC.

Acho pouco provável que faça uma inflexão tão brusca para NE.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Out 2019 às 22:07)

O Pablo sofreu uma intensificação nas últimas horas - *ventos máximos sustentados de 60 mph ≈ 97 km/h* e *rajadas até 69 mph ≈ 111 km/h*.



> *5:00 PM AST Sat Oct 26*
> Location: _36.3°N 25.6°W_
> Moving: _NE at 25 mph_
> Min pressure: _987 mb_
> Max sustained: _60 mph_




Como tinha dito notado na imagem de satélite, o trajeto do Pablo sofreu um desvio para E. A Ilha de Santa Maria está, agora, dentro do cone de incerteza, pelo que o Pablo poderá fazer landfall lá ou passar próximo da ilha.







*20h45 UTC*












Não deverá intensificar-se mais.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 26/2100Z 36.3N 25.6W 50 KT 60 MPH
> 12H 27/0600Z 39.3N 22.6W 50 KT 60 MPH
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2019 às 22:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2019 às 23:09)




----------



## Açor (26 Out 2019 às 23:59)

Alguém quer comentar isto?

https://www.imageshack.us/i/pnfUbDFEj

https://www.imageshack.us/i/pnky2ZFvp

https://www.imageshack.us/i/pmsSWoJZp

https://www.imageshack.us/my/images


----------



## Açor (27 Out 2019 às 00:06)

Ou nós não vivemos no mesmo arquipélago deste senhor, ou então esta personagem sonha muito...


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2019 às 00:12)

Açor disse:


> Alguém quer comentar isto?
> 
> https://www.imageshack.us/i/pnfUbDFEj
> 
> ...



Sem comentários, não vale a pena, basta verem os perfis dos 10 (!) administradores da página.


----------



## Açor (27 Out 2019 às 00:17)

Um até é daí do continente...E acho que membro deste fórum! 
Isto mais parece um filme cómico.
Mas é sempre assim neste grupo cada vez que algo fora do comum surge.
As previsões deste senhor geralmente são sempre assim.
E o pior é que nem ele nem os mesmos ignorantes que acreditam nisto aceitam críticas contrárias, sob ameaça de levar as pessoas a tribunal... Lol
Não há mesmo palavras. Hoje qualquer um é famoso por ser idiota.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 08:31)

*Tropical Storm PABLO*
As of 06:00 UTC Oct 27, 2019:

Location: 39.6°N 20.8°W
Maximum Winds: 60 kt Gusts: nan kt
*Minimum Central Pressure: 983 mb*
Environmental Pressure: 1004 mb
Radius of Circulation: 300 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 10 NM


----------



## Tonton (27 Out 2019 às 09:55)

O "ollho" continua perfeitamente visível:


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 12:38)

A tempestade Pablo tornou-se Furacão categoria 1 ou muito perto disso. Encontra-se à latitude de Lisboa...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 12:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 12:59)




----------



## FJC (27 Out 2019 às 13:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A tempestade Pablo tornou-se Furacão categoria 1 ou muito perto disso. Encontra-se à latitude de Lisboa...



Boas Luís.
Como pessoa que nada entende disto, deixo estas observações que me andam a fazer "comichão" no cérebro......
Acho incrível, e pouco ou nada entendo disto, que as previsões, e como disseste horas antes, já não previa nenhuma intensificação, o Pablo passa os Açores, entra em águas mais frias (19° a 20° segundo o IM), e..... Ganha força e surge nas imagens satélite com olho bem definido....... Incrível não!?!?!?
2 tempestades tropicais numa época ás nossas latitudes.....
Acho isto muito incomum... 
Cumprimentos


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 13:54)

FJC disse:


> Boas Luís.
> Como pessoa que nada entende disto, deixo estas observações que me andam a fazer "comichão" no cérebro......
> Acho incrível, e pouco ou nada entendo disto, que as previsões, e como disseste horas antes, já não previa nenhuma intensificação, o Pablo passa os Açores, entra em águas mais frias (19° a 20° segundo o IM), e..... Ganha força e surge nas imagens satélite com olho bem definido....... Incrível não!?!?!?
> 2 tempestades tropicais numa época ás nossas latitudes.....
> ...


Concordo contigo a 100%! É incrível como este ano e de um modo geral as tempestades no atlântico estiveram melhor que o modelado... entretanto o Pablo continua com uma excelente prestação!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 14:04)

Updated October 27, 2019 at 12:00 UTC

Tropical Storm PABLO
Located at 41.9°N, 18.8°W
Minimum Pressure: 984mb
Maximum Wind: 60kt
Recently renumbered from Invest 98L

Moving NE at 40kts


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 14:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 14:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 14:13)

Está a intensificar-se de novo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 14:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 14:39)




----------



## FJC (27 Out 2019 às 14:40)

https://pt.sat24.com/pt/sp/infraPolair

A imagem do sat24 está excelente..... Incrível!!!
Alguma vez a esta latitude, se terá visto uma tempestade tropical, tão bem organizada!?!?!? Será por ser um sistema tão pequeno!? O pessoal nos estados unidos devem estar de boca aberta..... hihihi


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 14:42)

FJC disse:


> https://pt.sat24.com/pt/sp/infraPolair
> 
> A imagem do sat24 está excelente..... Incrível!!!
> Alguma vez a esta latitude, se terá visto uma tempestade tropical, tão bem organizada!?!?!? Será por ser um sistema tão pequeno!? O pessoal nos estados unidos devem estar de boca aberta..... hihihi


Se isto é tempestade tropical vou ali e já venho...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 14:52)

*...PABLO BECOMES A HURRICANE AS IT MOVES QUICKLY OVER THE NORTHEASTERN ATLANTIC...*

11:00 AM AST Sun Oct 27
Location: 42.8°N 18.3°W
Moving: NNE at 32 mph
Min pressure: 983 mb
Max sustained: 75 mph


----------



## FJC (27 Out 2019 às 15:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *...PABLO BECOMES A HURRICANE AS IT MOVES QUICKLY OVER THE NORTHEASTERN ATLANTIC...*
> 
> 11:00 AM AST Sun Oct 27
> Location: 42.8°N 18.3°W
> ...



Pois...... Pena não enviarem um avião para estudar este sistema..... Merecia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 15:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 15:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 15:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 15:46)

No Sat24 o olho até parece estar a ficar maior e mais bem definido...

https://en.sat24.com/en/eu


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 15:49)

Para mais tarde recordar...


----------



## FJC (27 Out 2019 às 15:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> No Sat24 o olho até parece estar a ficar maior e mais bem definido...
> 
> https://en.sat24.com/en/eu



Par


luismeteo3 disse:


>



Desculpa, mas que isto significa?! Apesar da água fria, condições favoráveis a alimentar o sistema!? Apesar da água fria??

Na última imagem do sat24, até parece que a estrutura do furacão está maior, com diversas bandas em volta dele...... 

Pode ser o 2° furacão a formar-se tão a norte do Atlântico, mas o que está mais a norte e junto aos estados unidos, tem a temperatura da água acima desta zona.....


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 16:15)




----------



## Orion (27 Out 2019 às 16:19)

FJC disse:


> Desculpa, mas que isto significa?! Apesar da água fria, condições favoráveis a alimentar o sistema!? Apesar da água fria??



Em geral, a previsão da intensidade dos ciclones tropicais continua a ser razoável. O cenário é ainda pior no que concerne aos CTs de reduzida dimensão (como o Pablo). E os modelos hoje em dia são muito superiores aos das passadas décadas.

Os CTs de reduzida dimensão podem ser extremamente resistentes. Na discussão do aviso *especula-se* que não obstante as águas mais frias (que normalmente enfraquecem os CTs), o ar frio nas camadas mais altas da atmosfera e o reduzido cisalhamento (que diminui a dissipação do calor levantado pela convecção) estão a favorecer a intensificação do CT.

Tendo em conta o cenário atual, em que uma conjugação rara de condições está a gerar mais um ciclone raro, acho que se pode incluir o Pablo no mesmo patamar que o Alex, Ophelia, Leslie e Lorenzo. O Vince está a deixar de ser uma anomalia isolada e climatologicamente inevitável. E isso é muito mau.


----------



## FJC (27 Out 2019 às 16:38)

Orion disse:


> Em geral, a previsão da intensidade dos ciclones tropicais continua a ser razoável. O cenário é ainda pior no que concerne aos CTs de reduzida dimensão (como o Pablo). E os modelos hoje em dia são muito superiores aos das passadas décadas.
> 
> Os CTs de reduzida dimensão podem ser extremamente resistentes. Na discussão do aviso *especula-se* que não obstante as águas mais frias (que normalmente enfraquecem os CTs), o ar frio nas camadas mais altas da atmosfera e o reduzido cisalhamento (que diminui a dissipação do calor levantado pela convecção) estão a favorecer a intensificação do CT.
> 
> Tendo em conta o cenário atual, em que uma conjugação rara de condições está a gerar mais um ciclone raro, acho que se pode incluir o Pablo no mesmo patamar que o Alex, Ophelia, Leslie e Lorenzo. O Vince está a deixar de ser uma anomalia isolada e climatologicamente inevitável. E isso é muito mau.



Obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 17:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 17:30)




----------



## Afgdr (27 Out 2019 às 17:39)

As últimas estimativas com base na técnica Dvorak apontam para um Pablo mais forte. A intensidade estimada é de cerca de 80 nós (aproximadamente 148 km/h).


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 19:14)

*Hurricane PABLO*
As of 18:00 UTC Oct 27, 2019:

Location: 44.1°N 17.4°W
Maximum Winds: 70 kt Gusts: nan kt
*Minimum Central Pressure: 977 mb*
Environmental Pressure: 1008 mb
Radius of Circulation: 300 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 10 NM


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 19:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 19:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 20:20)

O Pablo começa a perder intensidade perdendo o olho...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 20:38)

000
WTNT33 KNHC 272031
TCPAT3

BULLETIN
Hurricane Pablo Advisory Number 9
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL182019
500 PM AST Sun Oct 27 2019

*...PABLO STRENGTHENS A LITTLE MORE BUT IS EXPECTED TO WEAKEN SOON...*

SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...44.7N 17.2W
ABOUT 650 MI...1050 KM NE OF LAJES AIR BASE IN THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...80 MPH...130 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNE OR 20 DEGREES AT 25 MPH...41 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...977 MB...28.85 INCHES

Hurricane Pablo Discussion Number 9
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL
500 PM AST Sun Oct 27 2019

Pablo continues to have a remarkably impressive appearance for a
tropical cyclone over such cold waters. The hurricane's eye remains
evident in most satellite imagery channels, with a solid ring of
cloud tops colder than 50C surrounding it. This maintenance of the
deep convection can be attributed to an environment of very cold
temperatures aloft, which can allow for the hurricane to remain
intact over waters colder than those typically observed. The latest
subjective Dvorak intensity estimate from TAFB remains unchanged
from 6 hours ago, while the objective estimates from UW-CIMSS have
increased slightly. The initial advisory intensity has been
increased to 70 kt, and this could be a little conservative.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 20:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2019 às 14:17)

*Updated October 28, 2019 at 12:00 UTC

Remnants of PABLO*
Located at 46.6°N, 17.7°W
*Minimum Pressure: 995mb*
Maximum Wind: 35kt
Recently renumbered from Invest 98L


----------

